# How to -Halloween Pyrotechnics: Smoke



## Drachenfang (Jun 28, 2013)

I just finished a nice long how to video on how to make Halloween smoke bombs to help your actors vanish mysteriously from the neighborhood. If this is a subject that interests you the whole shebang can be found here.

Halloween Smoke Bomb Demonstration: 




Halloween Smoke Bomb How to Guide: 




Enjoy!


----------



## tupes (Aug 22, 2012)

This is a great tutorial also.


----------

